# Car Repair / Ashtray Lid



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Guys,
I have a VW Touareg. For some reason a stupid plastic card got stuck in the lid of the ashtray.....with brutal force I managed to get it out, but now is the lid of the ashtray not in its place anymore. Went to Al Nabooda Service Center...and they want to replace the whole ashtray for 1500 AED......does anybody know any car repair guy which could have a look at this if there is another way to fix this before I splash out the 1500 dirhams...
any leads appreciated

Cheers
L.


----------



## Easy Rider (Oct 23, 2008)

Lenochka said:


> Guys,
> I have a VW Touareg. For some reason a stupid plastic card got stuck in the lid of the ashtray.....with brutal force I managed to get it out, but now is the lid of the ashtray not in its place anymore. Went to Al Nabooda Service Center...and they want to replace the whole ashtray for 1500 AED......does anybody know any car repair guy which could have a look at this if there is another way to fix this before I splash out the 1500 dirhams...
> any leads appreciated
> 
> ...


Capital Auto Repair, Umm Suqueim Road next to Max Garage, opposite Lulu Supermarket. Will propably divide the price by 3!


----------



## Easy Rider (Oct 23, 2008)

Easy Rider said:


> Capital Auto Repair, Umm Suqueim Road next to Max Garage, opposite Lulu Supermarket. Will propably divide the price by 3!


Tel 04 347 6664


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Cheers Easy Rider...will try them ! Thanks for your help

have a good day
Lenochka


----------

